

At best we can each have 3 IPv4 address. - ddol
http://pjakma.wordpress.com/2011/02/03/why-dont-we-just-reclaim-unused-ipv4-addresses/

======
zipdog
I think it says a lot about the technological community that the solution to
IPv4 has been around and viable for over a decade, but it's only as we reach
the terminal stages that uptake really kicks in.

Same thing basically happened with the Y2k bug - the foresight exists, but the
general community doesn't follow best practices and just hobbles along until
something _has_ to happen.

The same thing will happen with internet control. Egypt (and Canada's capping)
has shown that unless you have the ISPs in your pocket, the internet is highly
vulnerable to government control. And government doesn't entirely like the
direction the internet is going (eg wikileaks, loss of traditional business
models (and thus revenue for the govt's biggest suporters)). The potential to
build a viable internet without central hubs is out there, but it will never
see uptake until it's too late.

------
ddol
My house of 4 Irish college students contains 17 devices requiring an IP.

A more interesting breakdown is that ~50% of those devices have no (or
limited) wired networking capabilities, depending mainly on cellular data
and/or WiFi.

